# PE October Transportation Depth



## Aiden (Oct 26, 2019)

How did your PE exam went?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 28, 2019)

Narc!


----------



## BLash (Oct 28, 2019)

I thought the morning was a bit easy and the afternoon portion was hard with no real low hanging fruit kind of questions.


----------



## Aiden (Oct 28, 2019)

civilrobot said:


> Narc!


Haha! Sorry I am no narc!

I forgot to mention to please do not post any exam related questions.

Thank you!


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Oct 28, 2019)

I thought the morning was fair. The Transportation Depth was hard. I hope I scored enough the pass. It's my 3rd time. I am not looking forward to the 4th.


----------



## Aiden (Oct 30, 2019)

KOKOMO777 said:


> I thought the morning was fair. The Transportation Depth was hard. I hope I scored enough the pass. It's my 3rd time. I am not looking forward to the 4th.


I thought the morning was fair too. The Transportation Depth was I expected, hard. I guessed on a few at the end.


----------



## cdunn2016 (Oct 30, 2019)

This was my third time taking the exam (first two in structural [October 2017, April 2018], first time in transportation), and I think it was the most challenging morning I've seen. Not unfair by any means, but the problems just seemed to be more involved than I had seen before. Still feel relatively good about it given some careful consideration and going through the problems a couple times.

I thought the afternoon was pretty difficult but not totally unfair. Only a few absolute givens, with a few that seemed extremely niche. I'm constantly in that stage of post-exam where I'm going back and forth between thinking I passed and failed. Felt almost certain on about 33-35 of the morning questions and 27-29 of the afternoon ones, if I remember correctly.

I also think that there wasn't enough information for one of the afternoon problems. Anyone know off-hand how I report that?


----------



## ulua808 (Oct 30, 2019)

Have never done well in the am portion. That being said, this time it was okay (but not confident). The am portion reminded me of the October 2017 am breadth in its make-up, so I wasn't as flabbergasted as back then. The CERM helped me greatly. The pm was different. I ripped through the first 27 ~ 28 problems missing about 6 ~ 7; went back and was happy with two (of 6 ~ 7) of my answers. That middle-latter portion of the pm exam was brutal and was where most of my time was spent. Toward the end it got better again, although I blew a gimme point (which I should have known based on my current job). Was glad I carried most of the recommended references for the depth portion!!


----------



## NoVanon PE (Oct 30, 2019)

Self grading, I'm coming up with 33/40 in the AM and 31/40 in the PM. I'm sure the actual number is lower for both tests thanks to math errors and silly mistakes I don't know I made. 

If we assume the cutoff is 56/80, that gives me 8 more questions I can miss. I'm not confident that I passed.


----------



## ulua808 (Oct 30, 2019)

cdunn2016 said:


> I also think that there wasn't enough information for one of the afternoon problems. Anyone know off-hand how I report that?


I'm thinking someone will definitely report that problem. My colleague mentioned the same thing - that one of the pm problems lacked enough info. As for me (if I'm talking about the same problem as you and my colleague), I had one problem set up to a point but was unable to proceed, and the time cost was large.


----------



## Aiden (Oct 31, 2019)

cdunn2016 said:


> This was my third time taking the exam (first two in structural [October 2017, April 2018], first time in transportation), and I think it was the most challenging morning I've seen. Not unfair by any means, but the problems just seemed to be more involved than I had seen before. Still feel relatively good about it given some careful consideration and going through the problems a couple times.
> 
> I thought the afternoon was pretty difficult but not totally unfair. Only a few absolute givens, with a few that seemed extremely niche. I'm constantly in that stage of post-exam where I'm going back and forth between thinking I passed and failed. Felt almost certain on about 33-35 of the morning questions and 27-29 of the afternoon ones, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I also think that there wasn't enough information for one of the afternoon problems. Anyone know off-hand how I report that?


Yes, that is almost exactly how I felt for the morning and afternoon questions!


----------



## cdunn2016 (Nov 1, 2019)

ulua808 said:


> I'm thinking someone will definitely report that problem. My colleague mentioned the same thing - that one of the pm problems lacked enough info. As for me (if I'm talking about the same problem as you and my colleague), I had one problem set up to a point but was unable to proceed, and the time cost was large.


I reported it to NCEES and they said they would be sure to review it.


----------



## LesterKnopf (Nov 2, 2019)

cdunn2016 said:


> I reported it to NCEES and they said they would be sure to review it.


Ahhh I really wish I knew what you were talking about! I was able to answer every question, but now I'm worried that I missed something.


----------



## Engineer My Ass (Dec 11, 2019)

LesterKnopf said:


> Ahhh I really wish I knew what you were talking about! I was able to answer every question, but now I'm worried that I missed something.


I'm calling the cops


----------

